# Desflorestação e reflorestação em Portugal



## Gerofil (7 Fev 2009 às 23:06)

*SERRA DA ESTRELA: Campanha de reflorestação envolveu voluntários de todo o país* 

Data: 07-02-2009   

Um total de 236 pessoas participaram hoje na campanha de reflorestação 'Um Milhão de Carvalhos para a Serra da Estrela', disse a organização, na jornada que contou com a participação da Força Aérea. Um helicóptero ajudou a transportar rebentos de árvores para uma zona do Vale Glaciar do Zêzere, onde a campanha vai continuar nas próximas semanas, enquanto os participantes, de vários pontos do país, plantavam 7500 árvores na encosta oposta.
Entre os voluntários havia alunos e professores de escolas, sapadores florestais e famílias, que esgotaram os rebentos disponíveis para a jornada, para lamento de alguns que gostavam de ter plantado ainda mais árvores. "A este ritmo devemos chegar ao fim deste Inverno com 15 mil árvores plantadas", disse à Agência Lusa, José Maria Saraiva, presidente da associação Amigos da Serra da Estrela (ASE).
Pinheiros, bétulas e carvalhos vão crescer ao longo dos próximos anos para "travar a erosão, aumentar a capacidade de armazenamento de água no solo e aumentar diversidade biológica", que são os principais objectivos da campanha - iniciada após o incêndio que destruiu o vale em 2005. No próximo ano, a ASE pretende alargar a campanha de reflorestação à encosta Sul da Serra da Estrela, na zona de Unhais da Serra. "Estamos em negociações com os baldios e o empreendimento turístico da vila para dar alguma atenção àquela encosta", sublinhou. 
Pelo terceiro ano consecutivo, um helicóptero da Base de Beja participou na iniciativa. "Temos necessidade de treino de montanha e conjugamos essa prática com uma acção de interesse para a região", explicou António Seabra, tenente-coronel da Força Aérea Portuguesa. A assistir à aterragem do helicóptero juntamente com os alunos estava Elisabete Marques, professora de Ciências Naturais na escola Afonso Rodrigues Pereira, na Lourinhã.
Para trás, os voluntários deixaram centenas de árvores plantadas, caminhando com esforço de enxada na mão e por entre neve e muito frio. "Tivemos conhecimento desta campanha através do programa eco-escolas. Reunimos um grupo com os alunos mais interessados e cá estamos a dar o nosso contributo", explica a docente. "Não é difícil. Caminha-se bem pela encosta", acrescenta Vanessa Oliveira, aluna de 14 anos. "Queremos um futuro com mais árvores e vale a pena", refere a colega Marta Silva, também de 14 anos, enquanto pega em mais uma embalagem cheia de rebentos de pinheiro. 
Para José Veloso, dirigente do Clube de Actividades ao Ar Livre - que levou um autocarro cheio de voluntários de Lisboa para a iniciativa -, a adesão da sociedade civil "é um exemplo e podia ainda ser mais seguido". "Daqui lançamos o convite às escolas, aos ministérios, aos parques naturais e às autarquias, para colaborarem nesta campanha ou, porque não, levar este tipo de acção a todas as zonas que tiveram problemas com incêndios", concluiu. 
As próximas acções da campanha estão agendadas para 14, 21 e 28 de Fevereiro. 

DNOTICIAS


----------



## psm (8 Fev 2009 às 09:53)

Esta é daquelas noticias muito boas, no deserto que é o nosso pais ao nivel de voluntariado. E de alguem que tem uma grande paixão no sitio onde mora e vive que é o SRº José Maria Saraiva


----------



## MSantos (8 Fev 2009 às 16:54)

Boa iniciativa


----------



## Z13 (8 Fev 2009 às 17:04)

É a isto que se chama "criar riqueza"! 

E então se aproveitassem o excesso de desemprego, colocando os desempregados que ficam em casa sem fazer nada e a receber o subsídio, pago por todos nós, a limpar a floresta, de norte a sul... é que faziam bem.




***************


----------



## iceworld (8 Fev 2009 às 17:05)

Tiveram direito a reportagem na sic. 
Lembro de no ano passado terem feito o mesmo.
Com o atractivo de estarem em lugares que estavam com as estradas de acesso fechadas ao trânsito.


----------



## frederico (9 Fev 2009 às 09:28)

Mas que espécies de carvalhos plantaram?

Carvalhos-robles?
Carvalho-negrais?
Ou carvalhos-americanos?


Se plantaram carvalhos-robles e carvalhos-negrais, então a iniciativa é positiva, mas se plantaram carvalhos-americanos perde todo o mérito. 

E que espécie de pinheiro plantaram? Pinheiro-bravo ou pinheiro-silvestre?


----------



## psm (9 Fev 2009 às 09:37)

frederico disse:


> Mas que espécies de carvalhos plantaram?
> 
> Carvalhos-robles?
> Carvalho-negrais?
> ...





Foram carvalhos negrais, bétulas e pinheiros silvestres.


----------



## AnDré (9 Fev 2009 às 13:38)

Zoelae13 disse:


> É a isto que se chama "criar riqueza"!
> 
> E então se aproveitassem o excesso de desemprego, colocando os desempregados que ficam em casa sem fazer nada e a receber o subsídio, pago por todos nós, a limpar a floresta, de norte a sul... é que faziam bem.:mad



E não são apenas os desempregados.
Há tantas pessoas, já na idade de reforma, que ainda têm muito para dar. Estarem fechadas em casa, com reformas muitas vezes miseráveis, à espera de envelhecer ainda mais depressa, é "desaproveitar riqueza humana".

Existe um programa de voluntariado jovem de vigilância nas florestas, do qual também já fiz parte. Nesse programa eram sempre necessários jovens no terreno (que faziam rondas de bicicleta), e jovens em pontos fixos, sendo este último não tão entusiasmante para os nós, jovens. Mas acredito que entre os mais idosos a vontade fosse exactamente contrária. Eles, e por compreensivelmente não terem tanta energia, prefeririam (digo eu) permanecer em pontos fixos.

Um programa de voluntariado não enriquece ninguém! Recebe-se apenas um subsidio de alimentação e transporte. Mas ao final do mês, poderia significar o dobro da reforma.

E digo isto porquê?
Vejo que em Portugal não faltam iniciativas de "Reflorestação". Mas falta muita preservação.

Na terra dos meus pais, em Montemuro, as serras estão completamente despidas. Há uns anos, e lá na terra, semearam uns bons hectares de pinhal. E este ano o pinhal já se conhecia bem entre o mato, e já dava outra cor e outro encanto à encosta da Serra.
No inicio de Outubro do ano passado, num dia de vento forte, ardeu a encosta toda...

Há 15 anos, a Serra de Santa Helena (Tarouca), era uma espécie de Sintra lá do sitio. Hoje, e apesar das sucessivas iniciativas de reflorestação, os penedos continuam a dominam a paisagem.
E como este, há inúmeros exemplos em Portugal.


----------



## psm (9 Fev 2009 às 19:40)

AnDré disse:


> Vejo que em Portugal não faltam iniciativas de "Reflorestação". Mas falta muita preservação.
> 
> Na terra dos meus pais, em Montemuro, as serras estão completamente despidas. Há uns anos, e lá na terra, semearam uns bons hectares de pinhal. E este ano o pinhal já se conhecia bem entre o mato, e já dava outra cor e outro encanto à encosta da Serra.
> No inicio de Outubro do ano passado, num dia de vento forte, ardeu a encosta toda...
> ...







André o problema é o tipo de reflorestação que se fez; na terra dos teus pais, a espécie que era de lá, era o carvalho negral e não o pinheiro bravo ai é que está o problema foi na espécie a plantar, e sabendo um pouco de ecologia do pinheiro bravo, é uma especie que quer fogo para prosperar.

Na serra da Estrela existe um grupo de pessoas com grande amor à terra e que sabiam o que se devia plantar, porque o problema em Portugal é que tipo de floresta se quer, o de monocultura ou madeiras nobres? Parece que é o da monocultura que ganha infelizmente, e depois não se queixem dos fogos no verão.


----------

